# Big Lead job up for grabs.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just looked at a pretty bad lead job. I'm pricing very high. If any one lives near me and wants a 6,300 lead job let me know. We don't have time for a project this size.

I don't want any thing to do with it (as in kick back, supplying my RP license). We are just way to slammed, we hooked up with 2 of the best builders around and they are throwing so much work at us plus our other summer booked jobs. We are breaking into August on our schedule.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We just looked at a pretty bad lead job. I'm pricing very high. If any one lives near me and wants a 6,300 lead job let me know. We don't have time for a project this size.
> 
> I don't want any thing to do with it (as in kick back, supplying my RP license). We are just way to slammed, we hooked up with 2 of the best builders around and they are throwing so much work at us plus our other summer booked jobs. We are breaking into August on our schedule.


I wish.

Good to hear your swamped


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Last year 13 homes built in a 20 mile radius. This year 33. Add another 100 vs 40-50 condos in 2014 . Then there is the 2 large hotels. Things really be picking up in my area. All the large companies are booked up and small companies like myself are starting to get called for some large commercial work. I turned down a 3 month exterior gig in lake placid and another rate job at a hospital. Hate to do it but still need to save some room for epoxy floors and maybe a large steel building or 2. Hope all you guys are busy too.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Well I thought I was busy, but haven't even turned to the August page in my calendar, much less booked a job in August. Geesh.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Well I thought I was busy, but haven't even turned to the August page in my calendar, much less booked a job in August. Geesh.


We had this years summer schedule filled into July last summer. The volume of calls has been crazy this year. We haven't started exteriors yet, still finishing up our last 3 interior jobs then hit the exteriors.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We had this years summer schedule filled into July last summer. The volume of calls has been crazy this year. We haven't started exteriors yet, still finishing up our last 3 interior jobs then hit the exteriors.



Ya, we've actually been blessed with pretty amazing weather here in OR the last few months, so I've already done a handfull of smaller exteriors. First time in a long time I've done exteriors in April, but when the moisture meter is continuously reading below 7%, and a sunny week is forecasted, I just gotta.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Ya, we've actually been blessed with pretty amazing weather here in OR the last few months, so I've already done a handfull of smaller exteriors. First time in a long time I've done exteriors in April, but when the moisture meter is continuously reading below 7%, and a sunny week is forecasted, I just gotta.


I'm actually liking interior more and more as I get old.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I'm actually liking interior more and more as I get old.


OLD! :icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I'm actually liking interior more and more as I get old.



I hear that.


----------

